# Epilepsy Dog Scam



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I"m curious about the "dogs become violent" part of the article. I'm sure it's in some kind of publication out there, I just odn't have time to look it up at the momen.t

Man accused of service-dog scam blames the families of ill children | syracuse.com

*Man accused of service-dog scam blames the families of ill children*


Reason for thread lock by Mod
Article listed in previous thread.

Go to article linked from post #6 -->
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...injunctions-against-seizure-dog-business.html


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so many scams - just like the one in the http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-blood-sugar-fine-not-my-blood-pressure.html


----------

